# School Air Raid Shelter, Leicester - April 2011



## Goldie87 (Apr 29, 2011)

Six of us Leicester lot recently went and took a look at this WW2 air raid shelter in Leicester. It was built for the use of a school, but is surprisingly large with loads of sections going off all over the place. Structually it is still in very sound condition, most of the concrete is undamaged and almost as fresh as the day it was made. The various sections were named after London streets and there was also plenty of old graffiti around. Afraid the pics are not that brilliant as only had a crappy compact on me, an enjoyable explore anyway. 






One section of the shelter





Looking up one of the original entrances 





Notice





Remains of a hand cranked ventilation fan below an air shaft





Section of the shelter with other passageways leading off





One section in particular was full of this kind of graff lol


----------



## Badoosh (Apr 29, 2011)

We just got back from exploring another shelter in Plymouth lol. Nice to see this one & very like the square type round our way. The explicit graf looks more '60s-'70s. Did you make a rough plan of the shelter?

Thanks for sharing by the way & the pics havn't come out too bad!


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 29, 2011)

loughborough?


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 29, 2011)

Badoosh said:


> The explicit graf looks more '60s-'70s. Did you make a rough plan of the shelter?!


 Yeah think your right about the graff, It was near an old entrance where they were probably getting in. Gonna try and sketch a rough plan up from memory in a bit.



gushysfella said:


> loughborough?


Nah this one is in the city lol


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 29, 2011)

[QUOTENah this one is in the city lol[/QUOTE]

looks just like the one in "shelly"


----------



## Munchh (Apr 29, 2011)

Can't see a lot wrong with your 'crappy compact' pics, probably exactly how it looks first hand so no worries. Thanks for this.


----------



## Timmy (Apr 29, 2011)

im with Badoosh on that one... another shelter visited in plymouth = another notch in the bed post 

great pics... guess it was a point and shoot on flash?... not dissing but maybe some light painting would help you show this shelter off more  just a pointer and your trying to draw a map of how the shelter was... haha we tried to do this inside the shelter and we got confused on how it was  it isnt easy!!


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 29, 2011)

I like the look of that nice to see its not been trashed nice pictures as well


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks people 



gushysfella said:


> looks just like the one in "shelly"



Don't think I know that one?



Timmy said:


> not dissing but maybe some light painting would help you show this shelter off more



You can't do light painting with a bog standard compact, I would have if I had my dslr


----------



## Timmy (Apr 29, 2011)

ill let you off just this once  ive managed to blag a compact for £60 and it practically does what a DSLR does... but given the chance id used my DSLR any day  more fun and rewarding with some of the images you get  get back down there dude!


----------



## Scaramanger (Apr 30, 2011)

Is this the place mentioned in the paper ???


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 30, 2011)

114 072 22 said:


> Is this the place mentioned in the paper ???



Yes it is the same place, it was a very daft article indeed. Not sure who opened up the original access point, it wasn't any of us Leicester lot thats for sure!


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 1, 2011)

Crackin' stuff Goldie !! You cant beat exploring an old underground air raid shelter for the feeling that maybe,just maybe youre gonna find something that no one else knows about !! Thanx for the report !!


----------

